# SS 31.12.22 - Mozart - Symphony # 23



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

*Symphony no. 23 in D major, K. 181*

I. Allegro spiritoso -
II. Andantino grazioso -
III. Presto assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A Happy New Year to all talk classical members. This week to celebrate the year 2023 we have Mozart's symphony 23. We haven't had a Mozart symphony in a long time and symphony 24 was the earliest on Saturday Symphony, so it's appropriate we have # 23 as a very brief celebratory piece for your holiday weekend. Three brief attached movements are more in the style of an operatic overture more than a true symphony. The slow movement has a beautiful oboe solo that is gone too soon - interrupted by the third movement. Many recordings of course, but the Berlin under Bohm in the 1968 recording below gives a more majestic and much slower interpretation, which makes the piece a little more symphonic and weightier than most other recordings. I'll also give a listen to Tate and the English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going with the one from this box.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A short work (less than 10 minutes). I'll listen to the Pinnock.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I went for Concertgebouw/Krips. It was nice. Sounded like Mozart.


----------



## Rtnrlfy (Apr 26, 2016)

A bit late to this but better late than never. Went with this (from Spotify), English Concert with Trevor Pinnock:


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Vienna Philharmonic
James Levine
DG - 1988

Lost the Saturday Symphony around the New Year. Even if late, a gentle open to 2023 from Mozart.


----------

